# Stand or Ride Behind



## spock332 (Aug 20, 2015)

My mother contends that there are snowblowers that are NOT riding mowers but are able to be ridden or stood upon by some trailer or seating system. Other than homemade, I have yet to find such equipment. An older person using a Toro 928 OXE, turning around on a sidewalk does not sound idyllic. Is there a machine, which considers the less-than-mobile operator? ATVs are ruled out unless specifically integral, built as one machine unit....


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

No, they dont exist..not ready-made units anyway.

In decades past, the concept was toyed with, but was never in wide use..
this Ariens snowblower unit had a sulky for its summer use as a lawnmower:










thats from the early 1970's..

a few people have tried a sulky behind a snowblower, but they are very rare home-made setups, like this:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?t=14&v=Lpme2Q8-HMc

seems to work..although its interesting that his video doesn't show him making a turn!  that might be intentional..seems turning might be challenging.
also, snowblower drive units aren't designed to tow all that extra weight, seems it could kill your transmission in short order..so its not ideal.

Although this guy manages with a wheelchair:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?t=58&v=BF1ay5OwLvc

So it can be done, but its not ideal..its best to just walk-behind, or use a tractor if you want, or need, to sit.

Scot


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

That wheelchair snow blower looks like a real work out. if you ask me.k:k:k:k:k:


----------



## Bob E (Jun 9, 2014)

Some of the older two wheel tractors would have had both a snow thrower or blower attachment and a sulky available. I've also seen a snowblower in place of a bucket on those little stand on loaders, but I'm pretty sure your best bet would be a lawn or garden tractor with a snowblower attachment.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

There is/was a guy on here last fall and winter who made a sulky for his snowblower but danged if I can remember his name. He seemed like a pretty nice guy. Any of you older guys remember who I'm talking about? 
*I just remembered.. His handle is Normex. *
Wonder where he got to?


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

micah68kj said:


> There is/was a guy on here last fall and winter who made a sulky for his snowblower but danged if I csn remember his name. He seemed like a pretty nice guy. Any of you older guys remember who I'm talking about?
> *I just remembered.. His handle is Normex. *
> Wonder where he got to?


http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/general-snowblower-discussion/32633-finally-tried-my-sulky.html


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

micah68kj said:


> There is/was a guy on here last fall and winter who made a sulky for his snowblower but danged if I csn remember his name. He seemed like a pretty nice guy. Any of you older guys remember who I'm talking about?
> *I just remembered.. His handle is Normex. *
> Wonder where he got to?


_Last Activity: 06-25-2015 12:51 PM_

Hope he is doing ok and just taking a summer break from the forums.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

dbert said:


> _Last Activity: 06-25-2015 12:51 PM_
> 
> Hope he is doing ok and just taking a summer break from the forums.


Yep. I went to his page and saw that. I'm hoping the same thing that he's just taking a break.


----------



## liftoff1967 (Jan 15, 2014)

There is another member here that has a Sulky, as I recall Normex and this other person comparing notes and trying different idea's. 

My point it there are a few home grown Sulky's out there.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Spock :white^_^arial^_^0^_
Please add you location to your profile so it pops up when you post. Like this question, the area you live in and the amount of snow can have a bearing on what gets recommended.

Knowing what you need to clear, how big a driveway, long a sidewalk, if you need to blow over an obstacle, concrete, gravel, ...
The more we know the better the answer.

So the short answer is that your mother is "confused". There are a lot of photos of physically challenged folks attaching their wheel chair to a snow blower but nothing like a dedicated snowblower that you can stand or ride on (that I've seen).

Depending on her limitations and the amount of snow you need to move a light easily handled single stage might work for her and for heavier snows maybe the help of a neighbor, you or someone/company hired ??
Or go big like something tracked that has a lot of traction and would be more stable for her to help balance. Instead of trying to turn 180 on the sidewalk, which might be possible with the steering assist on them there is always reverse to get back to where you have more room to turn.


----------

